# FS: Shimano Teramar TMS-X70M



## toehead93 (Dec 4, 2008)

I have three Shimano Teramar rods for sale, they are in good shape. See the other listings.

Shimano Teramar TMS-X70M (Medium power, Extra Fast action, 6-15lb) - $85+shipping

Follow link to see pics of all three, reach out to me for additional pictures:
https://photos.app.goo.gl/VNNzxCT3f5lpLucD3


----------

